# Deputy Sheriff Randy Hamson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Randy Hamson 
*Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
California*
End of Watch: Friday, October 24, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Monday, August 16, 2004
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Randy Hamson succumbed to injuries sustained on August 16, 2004, when he was struck by a vehicle on Sierra Highway. He had been investigating an accident when he saw an oncoming car driving without its headlights on. As he stepped into the roadway to get the driver's attention with his flashlight he was struck by another car.

He remained in a coma in a long term care facility until succumbing to his injuries.

Deputy Hamson had served with the agency for 5 years at the time of the accident. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department
4700 Ramona Blvd
Monterey Park, CA 91754

Phone: (323) 526-5541

_*Please contact the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

